# Laufrichtung umkehren bei Windows Movie Maker



## schalinski (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
  weiß zufällig jemand ob und wenn ja wie man beim Windows Movie Maker die Laufrichtung von clips umkehren kann,diese also rückwärts laufen lassen kann
   Bin ein absoluter anfänger und wäre somit um Hilfe echt dankbar

   Johannes


----------



## goela (28. Februar 2005)

Bitte keine Doppelpost! Gleiche Frage ist im Videodesign gestellt worden!

-CLOSED-


----------

